# Irregular shapped gestational sac at 5 weeks?



## 2eMommy

Hello everyone! (Sorry if this is long, I just want to put it all out there :cry: )

I am going crazy... and I dont think "google" is helping me out any!!

I had some persistant pain in my left side. No bleeding or other concerns. So my OB told me to come in to get checked out, try an US to make sure it isnt a tubal or anything. 

My HcG level was 2226, so they proceeded with the scan since they were sure they would see something.

They did a transvag scan. The Dr. found what she said she thought was the sac, it was just not shaped like a perfect circle. She had small view of it that it looked almost like a teardrop on its side. Sometimes she would move the wand and it would look cirular. She wasnt sure about the age and quality of the machine and sent me to the Radiology department. There the tech did the scan and didnt even let me see the screen! But she gave me a run down saying that there is an irregular shaped gestational sac, and almost right next to it a perfect circular sac, possible a uterine cyst? 

the doctor giving me the results told me that no fetal pole or yolk sac was seen but at only 5 weeks, it maybe too early for that just yet and not to worry. and that the shape of the sac doesnt matter at this stage. I am getting my levels tested again on wednesday and they are scheduling me for another ultrasound pending those results.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this? Majority of the things I see when I google are negative outcomes, but they are also associated with some sort of bleeding which I havent had any of thankfully.

I am just so confused and I cant get anyone to elaborate any further until my testing is repeated. Any input or theories? I am willing to entertain them all at this point to keep from going mad!


----------



## FeLynn

first I have learned the hard way do not google or search the internet, it can be more of a downer and give you the wrong info or the info you didnt want to know but at the same time needed to know. so stay away from google.

I would wait it out a little bit before you panic, good luck


----------



## 2eMommy

I got my results from the betas I had taken yesterday, although she didnt give me an exact number, she said I was well over the 5,000 mark, so I slightly more than doubled in 2 days. Which makes me feel slightly better. They went and scheduled me for another ultrasound Wednesday. Hopefully I will be able to update with some good news!!


----------



## 2eMommy

The sac still isnt perfectly round but its looking alot more normal.

Plus the yolk sac and baby with a visible heartbeat made it a great appointment as well.

thanks for those who responded to me, I appreciate it.


----------



## FeLynn

glad to hear, I hope things continue to go well.


----------



## 2eMommy

Sac eventually fixed itself, a beautiful baby girl was born , little early, but we made it!!


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats honey! That's fab news


----------



## minties

That's fabulous!


----------



## Kat541

For me, it ended up being a blighted ovum.


----------

